# The T.V series London's Burning



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 31, 2002)

I USED to watch this show every week on ITV (U.K), but now a days it has become more like a soap opera than a drama series to which it should be & that indeed is a shame & now there's only a few members of the 'old Blue Watch' left


----------



## Annette (Aug 8, 2002)

Am still watching this even tho the 'old crew' are slowly disappearing. Think its only George now who is left from the start. I do like Sally, think shes OK.


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 10, 2002)

There's George Green & Geoffrey Pearce left of the 'old watch' & Sally's the only other name that I recognise now


----------



## pamie (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah I used to watch it everyweek but I have not seen it for ages now coz none of the old one are there (well not many)

Used to be such a goos show!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 13, 2002)

I used to watch it week in, week out, infact I NEVER missed an episode, but haven't seriously watched it for a little while now

It is a shame that it's gone this way


----------



## jwells (Aug 13, 2002)

*Sex, Sex, Sex*

I agree, they never seem to put out fires these days. In the good old days entire episodes would be devoted to a fire or accident. Now all we ever seem to see is everyone jumping into bed with each other!:evil:


----------



## Legolas (Aug 13, 2002)

I watched one episode the other eek with Mum and yeah gotta agree about the no-fire thing. They actually made a fire in the one i saw, then they all jumped into bed. It was all very un-fire-engine like. I might go back to fireman sam...
:flash:


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

I don't really watch it any more!
It isn't as good as the first series!

:evil: :smiliea: :evil: :rolly2:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 14, 2002)

The best series frome where 1 - 8 as it was a lot better than & only a few watch member changes were made


----------



## Legolas (Aug 14, 2002)

My mum fancies half the cast so i dont watch it with her anymore cos i get 'isn't he cute?' and I'm like NOOOOOOO!!!
:flash:


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

Sometimes it's really boring and sometimes it's really good but that hardly ever happens now cos i don't watch it!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 15, 2002)

The only 1 that was sexy left at the end of Series 8, but came back for John Hallam's funereal in Series 9 - that episode made me cry :crying: :crying:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 30, 2002)

My avator is the character Michael David "Bayleaf'Wilson who left back in 1995   & briefly returned for John Hallam's funereal in 1996


----------



## Annette (Aug 30, 2002)

The series is over once again.

Shock horror Sally and Shauna(station officers wife) are both pregnant possibly by the same chap.

Wonder if it'll improve in the next series or not!!!!!!!


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 31, 2002)

I can only guess that I only really like the series whilst Bayleaf was in it & it was only from series 11 onwards that I watched it every now & then!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 5, 2002)

The music  ertainly isn't sa good s it once was, infact I reckon that it wasn't as good as from Series 10 onwards , well maybe the opening & closing music was good, but that's all

:blush:


----------



## lene morissette (Sep 5, 2002)

I used to watch it when I was little, the last thing I remember about it was when Billy got dunked in that vat of acid and then when the Steven Haughton guy did that song 'Wind Beneath My Wings' - I loved that song! *hides head in shame* I watched it recently coz my mom still does occasionally and I was bored to be honest. I like Sally but I think they could do more wiv her character! Or maybe I just wanna c Sam in 'London's Burning'. Either way, that damn satellite thing was sooooooo implausable!! I think the writers think they're working on Stargate wiv something like that!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 6, 2002)

You're talking about Series 8 with Billy Ray fallign into the vat of acid & I know that happened next after the junkies house fire if the same series       

:blush:


----------

